# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Εργασίες Συντήρησης Bodybuilding.gr

## Polyneikos

*θα γίνουν σήμερα κάποιες εργασίες συντήρησης , από τις 23:οο για 1-2 ώρες, για λόγους αναβάθμισης.

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Eργασίες 26.1.2017 - 20:30-21:00*

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε πως σήμερα και ώρα 8:30 με 9 το βράδυ θα πραγματοποιήσουμε εργασίες στον server που θα οδηγήσουν σε ολιγόλεπτη αδυναμία πρόσβασης στις ιστοσελίδες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε πως έχει προγραμματιστεί για σήμερα το βράδυ μετά τις 11:30 να πραγματοποιηθεί επανεκκίνηση στον server που φιλοξενείται η ιστοσελίδα μας , λόγω απαραίτητων αναβαθμίσεων ασφαλείας. 
Κατά την διάρκεια της επανεκκίνησης, όλες οι υπηρεσίες δεν θα είναι διαθέσιμες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Την Τετάρτη, 5 Δεκεμβρίου, από τις 22:00 εως τις 06:00 της επομένης θα πραγματοποιηθούν εργασίες συντήρησης και το forum θα είναι κλειστό!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχει επανέλθει το forum σε λειτουργία!

----------

